# Jomtien vs. Wong Amat



## californiabeachboy (Jul 29, 2009)

I am a retired Yankee looking for a place to spend a few months each year. I was in Thailand in March and took a trip down to Pattaya area. At the moment (could change) my top spots are either Wong Amat or Jomtien. 

When I was there I liked Wong Amat area - ok beach, great grocery shopping. I took the baht bus down to Jomtien. When the bus driver got out and started smoking a cigarette I assumed I should get out as well. So I did, and walked back up towards Pattaya, and it didn't seem like there was anything there for a long term visitor (grocery shopping, video stores to rent a video, etc,). What I am looking for:

1. I enjoy cooking , so good grocery shopping is important. I know the Best(?) market near dolphin circle, and a Tesco nearby. There was also a great day market somewhere near the Sanctuary of Truth. What is the grocery shopping like in Jomtien compared to Wong Amat? It seems it is better in WA.

2. It is easy to get from WA up to Bangkok or the airport - taxi to the bus station then a bus into bkk. More difficult in Jomtien?

3. I want to rent an apartment with all the amenities, pool, kitchen, gym etc. It seems like there are more choices in Jomtien.

4. How about the atmosphere of the two - is one more bar girls and hustlers compared to locals (farangs and Thais). How would you compare the two in terms of general atmosphere.

I will be coming back in November to check both out, but I would be interested in any thoughts from experienced Thailand residents.

Thanks


----------

